# RB20DET Engine Swap



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm looking for some information on an RB20DET engine swap for my s13.
I know someone who has done it, and they say it isn't too hard, I'm looking for information from anyone else who has done it, or if anyone would know where to find information on the swap.
The reason i want to do this swap is because i can pick up an RB20DET pretty cheap, and they come with decent stock power, bout 220HP no intercooler  :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

if u have the skills to swap a sr20, you have the skills to swap a rb20. and search next time


----------

